# What would you do?



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok so this was brought up on another forum. If you for some reason could no longer keep your dog and your choices were shelter, dropping them off somewhere, or euth, what would you do?

I said that I would definitely euth, and comments were made about how selfish that was. I would never put a dog though a shelter, nor would I just leave them. Even if they got adopted I would worry every second of every day that something happened. I'm seriously tearing up just _thinking_ about having to do it. Do they just not get it or is it really that selfish?


Granted, as most of you know, I have and would again in a heartbeat live out of my car just so I could keep my dogs :smile:


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well it would depend on the shelter. But for Tucker euthanizing would likely be best, he would fail a behavior evaluation and dropping off is downright cruel.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I would euth, and have them cremated. That way they could still always be with me.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd do the no kill animal shelter route. That way hopefully some lucky family will get as much joy and love out of my two as I have. If I was able, I'd try to stipulate they be adopted together.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Euthanize because I couldnt keep my dog?
Unheard of answer,imho.

If it were my dog and i couldnt keep him, i would feel the responsible thing to do, would be to find him a home, rescue or no- kill shelter..and wouldnt use a vet, ever, that would put a dog down for that reason.
Sorry, but i think that is outrageous thing to do.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

we have a great weimaraner rescue here in Austria, who find great new families for weims, i would defenitely take that route. I wouldn't just drop him somwhere off. Also our shelters are not that bad plus there are only no-kill shelters here.

Sorry but i really don't share your opinion on this one. I would defenitely not euthanize a healthy dog just because i can't keep him. If he had bad issues with aggression, then maybe.
I know that we don't like to hear that, but most dogs would do just fine with someone else who loves them and probably wouldn't miss us all too much if they get food, love and attention.
No offense, but i do think it would be selfish to euthanize perfectly healthy and friendly dogs, because you can't keep them.

Of course i don't want to even imagine not beeing able to keep my dog, as probably most of us, i would rather live out of my car, plus my family would take him anytime, if for some reason i couldn't keep him anymore.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I have and would live out of cars/barns to keep my pups. 

A time came when I felt it was not fair to my dogs, so I re-homed Nalah and Izabella. I checked out the families and still got to see the girls and get pictures and updates. Today, Bella lives with a family and has become a best friends with two little boys and I've never seen her happier. I got Nalah back after a year because the wife wasn't wanting to "put up" with her. I was ecstatic to get her back. I would have never considered putting them to sleep, but it was a job finding them the right homes. Annie stayed with me, We slept every where imaginable. But she stuck by my side through thick and thin. 

After my last extravaganza, I now have a back up plan for Nalah and Tucker to stay with my uncle if something would arise that we wouldn't be able to keep them for a while. They would still be my dogs and I would still have to care and pay for them, but my uncle would keep them until I got on my feet if necessary. 

Annie on the other hand, I'm not sure we could live with out each other. I hardly ever even go away fro the night with out her. And if I do, she shuts down, won't eat, drink play, potty, she just lies there. So no matter what, she would be with me. She's been with me through hell and back in her seven years. 

This is a hard question to answer buy as magicre has said, a lot would depend on the dog, age, condition, behavior ect. For example, Nalah and Tucker would probably settle with another home in due time if it would come down to it (which I would go to the edge of the world to prevent). But, Annie would more than likely become aggressive and die from not doing anything. She doesn't like people she doesn't know around her alone and there are only a select few people I can leave her with.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I would live out of my car or cardboard box or something before I'd give them away or euth.

My mom thinks its too much of a burden to care for Tucker (poor Tuck), so he would have to have to stay with me.
Duke wouldn't be able to be with his brother tuck... So that answers that, the three of us would live out of my car.
My dad has already said if it comes to anything, Sam will go to him.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

See, unless *certain* family could take them, there would be no other option for Maddie. I refuse to put Maddie in a shelter again. I've seen the resulting and yes she did get mostly over it, BUT being in a shelter so many times as a pup has made her so attached to me. She is my heart dog. I've always joked that I won't let her die until I'm rich enough to clone her, because even if the personality was different I could still snuggle with "her" lol. Even living with my mom, my ex, and some friends, all who had equal if not more time with her than I did, she has never attached to anyone like she is to me. 

Moose, in all honesty, would be good anywhere. I probably would rehome him with a very strict contract for regular updates/pictures. I've seen that boy obey a two year old who was telling him to sit, then she'd throw a handful of pea gravel, Moose would run for a couple feet, turn around and go back to the kid and repeat. He will listen to and love on anyone and everyone.

But, again, I would probably euth Maddie. Granted, it would take a LOT for me to have to get rid of them.... you know? Actually I can't think of a single reason why I would get rid of them :tongue:

Maybe the whole euth thing comes from my life with horses. They go to auction so easily. I had three horses, one registered paint mare, decent lines (local and regional champ pedigree), a grade gelding that you can throw anyone one and go anywhere and be 100% safe, and a mini stud who acted like Moose lol. The two biggies went to live at my aunts. Spanky (the mini) went to be a therapy animal for an autistic boy. He is in the house with the boy all day, and sleeps outside at night. The contract between us is very strict, and I still worry even so.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Nero technically is supposed to be returned to his shelter and he would likely be euthed there anyways so I would prefer to do it myself. Jersey I would offer to her previous owner, if she didn't want her I would euth, she's older. Ripley would probably be fairly adoptable but she's already been dumped at least two times that I know of before she was 1.5 years old so hard to say. Hard to say since my dogs are pit bulls, Jersey has bad knees and is older, Nero is middle aged, hyperactive, dog aggressive, has seizures, allergies and is a fence jumper, Ripley is young but not great with other dogs, also a fence jumper and needs a workout to stay out of trouble. 

I'm realistic, I don't have any friends or family who could/would take them, all of my dogs have been dumped several times already, finding a good home for a perfect young healthy pit bull is next to impossible and I would never let them sit in a shelter by choice, especially not a "no kill" where they can rot in a kennel for the rest of their miserable lives. 

Also my family rehomed a cat over a decade ago to what seemed like a nice home, two years later it was a druggie hellhole and we have no idea what happened to that cat, it bothers me quite a bit and couldn't do that again.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> I would never let them sit in a shelter by choice, especially not a "no kill" where they can rot in a kennel for the rest of their miserable lives.


I'm just curious, are your shelters really that bad? I know quite a few shelter here and to be honest most of them are great. They have nice rooms for the dogs. Dogs who do well with others, can stay in a room with other dogs, everydog has their outside space and there is a huge yard with different stimulation for dogs. Plus many people volunteer to take shelter dogs for walks, sometimes when i want to walk a shelter dog, no dog is free because so many people volunteer.

To be honest our shelters are pretty great, probably not all of them but the ones i got to know are.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

bernadettelevis said:


> I'm just curious, are your shelters really that bad?


To be frank, yes. No-kill in my area doesn't mean much anything except sitting in a kennel, possibly forever. If they are lucky they will get a foster, its doubtful though because most people foster for the kill shelters. The kill shelters around here keep the dog for a week. If its still there and no rescue contacts them about pulling dogs then they are euth'd. Rescues can be great, but there are also quite a few hoarders that use the term "rescue" to pull dogs from shelters where they end up half starved with tons of other dogs. I have zero faith in humanity, and don't think I could ever trust someone to care for my children.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I could more easily slide that needle into my arm than into my best friends...


----------



## Justapup (Jul 9, 2012)

If for some reason I could not keep my dogs, I would have them put down. Mostly do to the breeds I own and some of them have very special needs. But I also would wager every option I had first before making such a huge leap! Since we only have one Shelter in ALL of Caddo Parish, many pets get put down regularly there to have room for more stray animals. I think No-kill shelters are not helping the situation any and I DO NOT TRUST anyone with my dogs. Inculding my husband, until he gets a better handle on training and spending more time with them. Which he has shown he has interest in doing. Jud listens to him better then he does me, Snow listens to me better then him LOL! But I've known Snow longer too. 

To me, if you cannot take care of your responsibilities, why push them off on someone else?

I'd venture the world to try and keep my children, I would do the same for my dogs.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

If given no other option other than the 2 posted. If I had no friends or family and NO OTHER OPTION.

Gunner would be returned to the rescue. Its in the contract.

Sprocket would find a home pretty quickly. Just about everyone I know wants to take him home :wink:

Mikey would be euthanized because he is old, and not exactly a prime example of an adoptable dog. I would probably kill myself after giving away my kids.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

bernadettelevis said:


> I'm just curious, are your shelters really that bad? I know quite a few shelter here and to be honest most of them are great. They have nice rooms for the dogs. Dogs who do well with others, can stay in a room with other dogs, everydog has their outside space and there is a huge yard with different stimulation for dogs. Plus many people volunteer to take shelter dogs for walks, sometimes when i want to walk a shelter dog, no dog is free because so many people volunteer.
> 
> To be honest our shelters are pretty great, probably not all of them but the ones i got to know are.


Nero's was a great shelter, clean, good volunteers/staff, they also aren't "no kill" so dogs that are ill or go kennel crazy or aren't adoptable don't spend their lives in a cage, but he's a high energy people loving dog who spent a month sitting in a concrete kennel listening to the racket and chasing his tail, I just don't think a walk once a day and food/water/shelter are to equal a life in a home. Every shelter I've been to it's noisy as hell, there are dogs barking, metal clanging and they spend 23+ hours a day in one kennel or another, usually with little or no bedding due to cleaning issues. I'm stressed and depressed just going in there and I would rather my dogs have a great life with me and die in my arms than die or be killed by strangers after weeks or months or god forbid years of shelter life.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

WOW thats a tough one...but my answer is..it Depends...alot of factors goes into that decision...just cant pick one route until I know other factors!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

The only way this dog and cat would ever be torn from my arms is if I know I'm going to die and there is absolutely no relative or friend in this world willing to take them on. That is the only situation I can come up with. I think everyone here knows that, but I just wanted to clarify!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> The only way this dog and cat would ever be torn from my arms is if I know I'm going to die and there is absolutely no relative or friend in this world willing to take them on. That is the only situation I can come up with. I think everyone here knows that, but I just wanted to clarify!


Same here  Other than death I can think of nothing that would cause me to get rid of my dogs


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I am lucky that I have a friend who would take both dogs, she loves Abbie and murph. I already told her if I die in a car crash or something,she's the person I want them to go to. Abbie adores her, so that would ease my fears a lot, and she spoils her dogs rotten. 

Murph has a list of people who want him, even now lol.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

WOW this is a tough one, I am against euth.. a healthy dog for any reason. since my dogs are pit bulls and shelters are over crowded with them across the country to the point that may get euth. a shelter would be out of the question. just dropping them off and hope they survive is TOTALLY out of the question. Rescues might be an option but my dogs are semi DA, so I would do what ever it took to keep my dogs no matter what, and I mean what ever! Thankfully my husband would take care of them if any where to happen to me.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Melon could be rehomed if I found a decent home. He's an easy, happy, friendly dog. 

Riddle could go to ONE friend... and if she couldn't take her, I would euth her. I don't care what anyone thinks about it, I know my dog and that would be the best option for her. She has severe separation anxiety from me... If I so much as hand her leash to someone else and walk a few feet away, she screams and flips around on the end of the leash like a hooked fish. She has knocked my 6' 4" boyfriend over when I had him hold her and walked away. The one friend's house is literally the only place I can leave her... if she can't stay there while I go out of town, I can't go. Even one overnight stay at the vet caused her to get bloody diarrhea and she rubbed her nose bloody trying to get out of the cage. Not to mention the allergies, mast cell tumors, potential liver issues, premature arthritis in her left elbow, etc. Riddle is a health nightmare and I could never be sure someone would keep her as comfortable as she deserves. She's cost me over $15k in 6 years, a lot of people would have euthed her already and I would never risk that for her! 

I would never leave either of my dogs at a shelter, not even Melon. If I couldn't find a home myself or a rescue/foster group, I would euth him too. Shelters destroy dogs mentally, and especially Pit Bulls and mixes have about zero chance of getting out alive. I'd rather euth him myself than put him in a shelter where he spends his last days stressed out, afraid, and confused as to why I abandoned him there.


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

If those were my only options I would choose shelter every time. Of course in real life there are a lot of other options like giving a dog to family or friends, rehoming the dog yourself or finding a rescue group. But with just those options shelter is the obvious answer for me. Our shelters here are no-kill and most of the dogs that don't get adopted quickly get pulled by rescue groups. For perspective, there are only 6 dogs on the local shelter's petfinder page and most dogs go up the first or second day they are cleared for rehoming (aren't claimed by their previous owners). 

I would never euthanize a healthy dog, that's just not an option in my mind.


----------



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

That's a tough one. I know that my brother or sister would take Kiora in a heartbeat if something happened to me...we've already discussed this. if that weren't an option she would go to BRAT (basenji rescue and transport), basenji rescue is just about the only rescue group I can think of that would even consider Kiora. She is a compulsive and destructive chewer, has separation anxiety, is leash reactive, and very aloof with strangers. That accompanied with more run of the mill basenji traits like high prey drive, zero interest in repetitive obedience requests, and high intelligence. When I got her she was 8 or 9 months old and had already been through 3 homes. If both of those choices were absolutely not an option I don't think I would have any choice but to euthanize her. Not sure how I would live with myself though...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

magicre said:


> the bubba? he would go to abi. whether she liked it or not LOL


God forbid anything happen to you AND me! I wouldn't trust anyone else but Abi with my boys. They would go to her if she was willing to take them. Dude grew up with my family but I wouldn't send him back to my parents' house because he would be an outdoor dog there like he was for the first 7 years of his life. 

IF something were to happen I would hope she would only have to keep them temporarily. I could never euthanize Buck. He's only 16 months with no issues. To think of it just makes me sick. Dude... I could never do that to him either.

And don't forget... I love Malia too!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

For the record I would try to rehome him myself, but that wasn't one of the three options, and I'm still not sure anyone would take him. Though honestly I could never imagine a situation where we could not keep him, he's a member of our family, we love him and he always has a place with us. I generally would not support euthanizing a healthy dog but my dog is aggressive towards strangers, reactive towards dogs, has separation anxiety, and a high prey drive. People aren't exactly going to line up to take him, he certainly doesn't make a good first impression. Nobody in our extended family would want him, people don't want dogs who will bite their guests. MAYBE the shelter we adopted him from would take him back, but I feel he would fail any behavioral evaluation.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i know it's hard to imagine, but even a heart dog, wont die from a broken heart. they may always remember you, but they dont die. euthanizing a healthy dog is absolutely not ever an option or even a thought.like killing one of my kids.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i think it depends on the dog, like if i couldnt keep Sadie, andh ad no time to find her a new home i would have her euthinized because she is so nervous, but for Cesar i would put him into our shelter, the shelter gets a TON of volenteers due to being right next to the collage, they litterly turn away volenteers ALL THE TIME, so i know he wouldnt be left in a cage.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

With my dogs, I'm fortunate to have a great relationship with the breed rescue Tanis came from and the breeder Tiffa came from. Both would make room for these two and make sure they are taken care of. 

The cats are much more difficult in that scenario. Older cats are much less likely to be adopted from a shelter. I'm sure my friend who fostered my Mo before I adopted him would make room. 

Really, I'm lucky to have very well adjusted pets that others would be gladly to take and to have gotten them from sources that would welcome them back should something catastrophic happens. I actually do have it written into my will where they should go if anything happens to me.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My decision would really depend on the situation and animals involved.
My dad had a dog who's only focus in life was my dad. Her eyes were almost always on him. If he left, she'd lay down watching the door awaiting his return, followed him from room to room (even if he just walked in a circle between connected rooms), laid at his feet or side if he "settled" somewhere, sat at his side if he was standing. If my dad made her stay or sent her away, she would do it, but the whole time she would whine this soft sighing whine 'til she could be next to him again. When my dad passed away, she stopped eating/drinking, refused to leave the foyer, whined almost non stop. After 3 days, we put her to sleep. I think it was more humane to do this than to let her continue suffering the way she was. On the other hand, there was my uncle's dog. He was a real doofus, made dirt look smart. He loved to play the "drop it" game with babies (you know where the baby drops the toy, someone picks it up, and baby drops it again and again and again). When my uncle passed on, he had lots of people willing to take him in, just cause he looked so cute (always had a doggy grin on his face). 
I think with my boys, if I was "alone in the world", that I would put them to sleep if I couldn't find a home or "good" rescue to take them in. Shelters would be too overwhelming for them. They'd be nervous wrecks before a week was out. Just moving to a new house has these 2 as jumpy as a 9 tailed cat in a room full of rockers.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Would depend on the dogs. Rocky could go to rescue. He is a French Bulldog. Jack is highly adoptable being an adorable healthy Boston Terrier. Circe could find a home with a little work being a purebred Rat Terrier, but she does have seasonal allergies. Ronon could go back to Greyhound rescue and be adopted. 

Pongo, Casper and Ripley would probably be euthanized. Pongo b/c he is a 15 yr old mix breed w/ health concerns and doesn't take change well. Casper b/c he is an older Dogo Argentino who is deaf and has knee and hip dysplasia and can be aggressive with other dogs. Ripley b/c she is a big black Amstaff and no one wants her. She was a foster who we tried for over 2 yrs to place and ended up just keeping her. She received NO inquiries at all from being on Petfinder and other adoption sites and message boards. She could fit into almost any household as she is very adaptable, but most people don't want her based on looks.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

riddick4811 said:


> Ripley b/c she is a big black Amstaff and no one wants her. She was a foster who we tried for over 2 yrs to place and ended up just keeping her. She received NO inquiries at all from being on Petfinder and other adoption sites and message boards. She could fit into almost any household as she is very adaptable, but most people don't want her based on looks.


Big, black Amstaff... That just makes me drool... Just sayin'  I think I shall go see if you have posted any pictures of her!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Just thinking about this makes my stomach hurt...

But. If life took such a dark turn and I couldn't keep Mateo, he would go to either my (somewhat) ex-boyfriend in LA (p/t dog trainer and would feed him raw, as he does his own dog); or to my psychiatrist friend and her husband who live on Long Island and already give their Bernese a great life with a beach and water all around...

My family of origin would have no clue what to do with my dog. All four of my siblings are not dog people. At all. (Where I get my passion for dogs, I have no clue!)

A kitten....maybe they could handle. But a mastiff... no way.

So, back to the original choices. No way would I, or could I, place Mateo behind bars, or in a cage. No shelter, ever. Nor could I euth... at least while I l go on living. Back to the breeder he would go, as per contract...if he could not be re-homed to one of my friends.

If none of those pan out, Mateo and I might just have to have a "Thelma and Louise" ending...


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> If none of those pan out, Mateo and I might just have to have a "Thelma and Louise" ending...


ive always said this about my cats, my cats wouldnt do well living with anyone but me, growing up we rarely had vistors and i was home all day with them, they are full on attatched to me and only me, my mom STILL isnt allowed to pet my cat ginger, not because i dont let her but GINGER wont let her, she wont let anyone BUT me touch her, shes not nervous or fearful she just shrugs people off, she snubs them.
from the time i got her at 9 years old i always, ALWAYS said
"I dont care if i have to live in a box with nothing but my cats, i will, and if they take my box, i wont let them take my cats, i will kill them and myself before it ever happend"

i used to say this be cause my mom was always telling me how we "might not be able to keep them" if we moved or when we moved and so thats what i ALWAYS told her from 9 years old till last year.
and by God i meant it, and i still do mean it!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

xchairity_casex said:


> i think it depends on the dog, like if i couldnt keep Sadie, andh ad no time to find her a new home i would have her euthinized because she is so nervous, but for Cesar i would put him into our shelter, the shelter gets a TON of volenteers due to being right next to the collage, they litterly turn away volenteers ALL THE TIME, so i know he wouldnt be left in a cage.


Except, these dogs have never done well in a kennel/shelter situation. The nicest dogs become barrier aggressive, and they try to chew their way out. Poor Zack was only at the shelter for 2 days and the top of his nose was a mess from trying to chew through the wire.

I'd never send them to a shelter or euthanize. I'd get a breed specific rescue to take them but that will never happen so it's just silly to think about it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Im lucky, all 5 of mine have people who adore each and every one of them and would gladly take them. I have the feeling there is only one who I would need to figure out who she would go to....and that is only because the one person who would GLADLY take her...well I adore them but Im not sure I would want them to have her. So she would end up, probably, being her Uncle Nick's baby girl...even if Aunt Jess didnt like it!!LOL :lol:

I would NEVER send ANY of them to a shelter or randomly drop them off...that wouldnt ever be an option....so what ever needed to be done rather then that would be done.
Ive slept in my car for nights in a row to be with my Pup-pup....so I would GLADLY do that to be with my babes!!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

bett said:


> i know it's hard to imagine, but even a heart dog, wont die from a broken heart. they may always remember you, but they dont die. euthanizing a healthy dog is absolutely not ever an option or even a thought.like killing one of my kids.


Did you read the thread? There were 3 options, euth, shelter or drop off "somewhere". Healthy dogs get euthanized by the thousands every day.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

bett said:


> i know it's hard to imagine, but even a heart dog, wont die from a broken heart. they may always remember you, but they dont die. euthanizing a healthy dog is absolutely not ever an option or even a thought.like killing one of my kids.


Why do some people feel that death is so awful? I realize that it's not ideal by any means but if it was the dog dieing painlessly in my arms, or a possible life of abuse or neglect, I'd choose to have them be with me to the very end. Selfish or not, that is how it would be.

ETA:
And yes, there are great homes out there. But you know what? Stuff can happen to those people too, then what will happen to my dogs? Shelters? Passed around? Dropped off? No thanks. I couldn't take that risk.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

there's a difference being euthanasia and killing a dog. putting a dog down
because you can't afford it is killing the dog. putting a dog down because
of health, age or injury is euthanasia.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

100% without a doubt I would put Boone to sleep. He would not survive a shelter environment, he's got behaviour issues that I do not feel confident in having just any old joe dealing with. It would be too dangerous for him and the general public plus one hell of a stress on him. Woof I would likely rehome, myself. He has no really big issues, no small animals (including dogs and cats), must be tethered or in a fenced in area, must go to an active home and no pork products. I don't think there would be an issue in finding him a home at all. And of course Ranger would be rehomed as well, no issues with him, he'd do well in pretty much any environment.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> i don't think death is the enemy. and i do believe animals die of a broken heart.....i've seen it.
> 
> i think certain dogs will never ever ever do well in a shelter.....my malia ? yes. old dog rescue is my choice if necessary...if they could not take her, i do have friends who would try to take her. but if that couldn't happen..i don't know. but death is not the enemy.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I can't say the same for both your dogs, but you KNOW I adore him and Bubba-Boy will never NOT have a loving home!!:wink: :hug:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

IDK who would take a Tobi in the instance that we both died or something... I need to make out a will just in case! :lol:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> in case of emergency, i DO know that.
> 
> it makes my heart lighter to know that you would take bubba if you can...and that either jesse or xellil will take malia.


And you know that, if need be, temporarily, Miss Malia would also be welcomed!:smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Im lucky, all 5 of mine have people who adore each and every one of them and would gladly take them. I have the feeling there is only one who I would need to figure out who she would go to....and that is only because the one person who would GLADLY take her...well I adore them but Im not sure I would want them to have her. So she would end up, probably, being her Uncle Nick's baby girl...even if Aunt Jess didnt like it!!LOL :lol:
> 
> I would NEVER send ANY of them to a shelter or randomly drop them off...that wouldnt ever be an option....so what ever needed to be done rather then that would be done.
> Ive slept in my car for nights in a row to be with my Pup-pup....so I would GLADLY do that to be with my babes!!


Oh please. You KNOW I would gladly take Keeva! And I read this to Nick and he said, "She would be MY dog!" So... yes, she would indeed be his little girl  He loves her.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> that's what we did...we have contingencies, too.
> 
> for example, if for some reason abi cannot take bubba, we have another resource for him...same with malia.
> 
> ...


Ummm...if you have a Frenchie or Sheltie when you die at 200 then they will also be coming to me!!LOL :thumb:




Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Oh please. You KNOW I would gladly take Keeva! And I read this to Nick and he said, "She would be MY dog!" So... yes, she would indeed be his little girl  He loves her.


HAHA, I know you would!:tongue:
Can you imagine how horrified Dude would be to have to live with her AND Buckers long term!? LOL :lol:

And yes, you KNOW she would be his...thru and thru!! :thumb:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Ummm...if you have a Frenchie or Sheltie when you die at 200 then they will also be coming to me!!LOL :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he's going to be JUST as horrified when we bring home another pup next year! Hahaha. To him I say, "Suck it up, old man".


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Sorry but I have to be brutally honest about this. Why would anyone ask such a question? Im angry that Ive been made to think about such a situation. It reminds me of Sophies Choice, unthinkable. I guess the kicker is talking about euthanasia like it was something routine and a perfectly acceptable choices of answers to the question. Maybe I dont think far enough ahead or Im not accepting that such a situation might arise in real life. I can only think in terms of Nicky. Reading some of the comments that euth would be a viable alternative have me gasping for air. Yes, some dogs because of their issues would not be able to live with someone else or go here or go there or their health/age would be a factor, almost like doing something that is inevitable, early. Even that is a stretch for me. I can say without reservation, that I could not live with myself if I did that to my dog as he is now, healthy and irrepressibly happy as any dog could possibly be. 

It would be more than I could bear.

"Today I betrayed my best friend and put down my best friend. Rocco trusted me and I failed him. He didn't deserve this."


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Whoa girl - if Miss Re (or anyone) has a sheltie who needs a home, mine is exactly where it is coming. This is the only "rescue" a sheltie/collie off this list need know of.  Oh and Chowders new pup is another I have dibs on.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> Whoa girl - if Miss Re (or anyone) has a sheltie who needs a home, mine is exactly where it is coming. This is the only "rescue" a sheltie/collie off this list need know of.  Oh and Chowders new pup is another I have dibs on.


HAHAHHAHA, well yaaaa....of course, my home would 2nd choice to BACK to you!!LOL :lol:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry about the "if" when. We will just have to share custody I guess. You are used to no noses but I am used to all that hair.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Big, black Amstaff... That just makes me drool... Just sayin'  I think I shall go see if you have posted any pictures of her!


Here you go- let me know when you want to come get her!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

riddick4811 said:


> Here you go- let me know when you want to come get her!


Oh, she's so cute! How could someone not like her? ANd her style is even fabulous (we have the Urban Camo collar in orange for Buck)! Hahaha


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

magicre said:


> sometimes life IS brutal.....


And your point would be...?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I know 100% that if i had those choices then i would have chance euth, it is in his contract to return to the rescue but as he is people aggressive and has bitten before then he would fail all behaviour tests, so i would rather do it myself and have him cremated and keep him with me.

Harvey I would rehome to a well trusted person, no one in my family i trust enough, but if i couldn't find anyone good enough I think i would euth, there are to many staffs in shelters and i couldn't put him through that.

Saying that i would do anything to keep my boys so it's not going to happen.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Bo I would euth. The shelters around here euth pit bull type dogs and I would rather him die with me than some mean shelter worker. The girls however I would drop at the shelter because GSD type dogs get adopted from there pretty awesome. 

In reality though, if for some reason I really couldn't keep my dogs, I would try to rehome them first and then go through a rescue instead of a shelter... wasn't an option though.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I know that Uno would not get adopted out, he's got behavioral issues and rescues probably won't even take him. I don't know truthfully, it's a hard call, but realistically my parents would take him if something happened, then my sister, then friends, so hopefully it never comes to it.


----------

